# Safari Arms Enforcer 1911 45 acp.



## fritz (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought this pistol last friday, I have never seen one before but it is a very high quality made weapon in my opinion, and a real shooter, it shoots as good if not better than my full size Smith & Wesson 1911. I am glad I bought it, I dont know much about them other than they are also known as Schuetzen Gun Works and are now made by Olympic Arms, and that Olmypic Arms head pistolsmith, the one behind this pistol was also the pistolsmith for Detonics years ago. Does anyone on here have one or has ever been arround one?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

looks nice, its an early version, they still make em under the olympic name now.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

She is sweet. :smt033


----------

